

Ycomb interview invites 2015 - arbitrager

any1 received interview rejection or invite emails for this 10th April 2015 batch ?
======
Lalit_Sarna
Seems like they will go out by midnight PT.

"katm 6 hours ago Invitations will be sent out by midnight PT."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9355215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9355215)

~~~
arbitrager
thx. im going to sleep..

~~~
Lalit_Sarna
JU CAN DO IT!

"Girte hain sheh-sawar hi maidan-e-jung meinWoh tifl kya gire jo ghutnon ke
bal chala karte hain. Murde dil bhi kya khaak jiya karte hain."

look up the translation, when you have some time.

------
santoriv
Yes. Rejected. :-)

Any constructive feedback on my project would be appreciated:
[http://makemake.io](http://makemake.io)

~~~
Yadi
Hey this looks cool! I just tried it out! Smooth.

Well, that's alright 3rd time rejected fella over here, keep going forward &
build stuff :)

------
mwfunk
This is a bizarre and likely counterproductive way to try to find out, to say
the least.

~~~
FlorisSchirmer
What do you suggest?

------
hebe
Whatever happens, good luck to you all and congrats to the people who got
invites.

------
vishwa306
How many of you got here through a Twitter link? Just spotted atleast 5-10
Twitter bots from Hacker News re-tweeting this link. Someone's building the
anticipation!

~~~
FlorisSchirmer
Got in right before I saw it blow up on Twitter. So many people will have mini
heart attacks over those links!

~~~
vqc
It's fun to try and figure out which of the various threads will be the "one
true thread". This one seems to have won out by virtue of having the most
clickable title.

------
professionis
Results should be sent out the first thing in the morning and deadline should
be 11:59pm. That is the most efficient way, to save everyone's time.

------
TheHydroImpulse
From what I've seen in the past, they typically send them out in the evening.

------
jskrn
Best of luck to all. Hoping for some good news myself.

------
ganadiniakshay
Just received email...didn't make it :(

------
ganadiniakshay
Been waiting for a while... Fingers crossed

------
alymoursy
Still waiting. Cross my fingers.

------
arbitrager
yeah i did some research, should have been sent out like half an hour though
right...

~~~
alymoursy
Are you taking into account pacific time?

~~~
arbitrager
yeah

------
elenabeloff
not yet.. they are taking their time, I guess. Too many applicants:)

------
TravisJamison
They were just sent out.

~~~
salah49
Dint receive anything here. Still refreshing my inbox :|

~~~
dougpetro
Nobody else anywhere is claiming they got it. Possible troll

~~~
TravisJamison
Not trolling. I know 2 others who also received them too. Hoping that the
delay for you is an acceptance!

------
forthwall
got it, lost it. Will try again next time with more progress.

~~~
salah49
Dint receive yet

------
vuusa2000
Nothing for me either

------
eroninjapan
Just received email

~~~
itemix
email + text or just email?

------
FlorisSchirmer
Anyone news guys?

------
ritzyapp
Anyone hear yet?

------
dougpetro
Good luck all!

------
compassion
best of luck guys!

------
ritzyapp
nothing for me

~~~
shimarkgu
do they tell you if you didn't get it?

~~~
alymoursy
Yes.

------
bswen
nothing yet

